# Boomie's Setups



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

My theater room is in my basement. It is a 1700 cubic foot room. I have the following equipment:

Velodyne CHT-front row speakers
Velodyne CHT-10 subwoofer (for now)
Onkyo SR504 reciever
Oppo 971H DVD player
Panasonic 900AE projector
Optima Greywolf 106" pulldown widescreen
Behringer 1124D BFD
Xbox (old school one)


GIK 424 panels (2)
Home made acoustic panels (1)


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I might as well list my other rooms. My office is my listening room. It is about 1400 cubic foot with sloped walls (top of a cape cod house).

Homemade 6.5" OB speakers
Avent 4002's
Stubby sonosub (until I have to give it away)
Sony STR-D2070

All sound comes from my PC

I also have a Bose something-or-other I use as PC speakers but I don't like them.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

My living room is more for ambient music and TV watching.

Homemade ported full range speakers
AV123 X-sub
Adcom GFP-555 pre-amp and tuner
PSAudio model 2 amp
Oppo 970 HD DVD player
Tatung 17" LCD (very well hidden)

I normally don't mention this, but all my cabeling is half exposed and I have really nice _pretty_ custom cabling done by Sound-AV. I had trouble running a hidden subwoofer cable and didn't want to drill through my floor. Anthony of Sound-AV made a custom cable using thin microphone cable. It hides real easy and sound great - even though 6 feet of it are 6 inches from a lamp's power cable.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Finally (for now), my bedroom is where all my old stuff goes and waits to get sold on Craigslist.

27" Sony CRT television
Sherwood 2-channel amp
Unmarked Dual bookshelf speakers (came free with my Onkyo amp and I actually like them)
Yamaha YST-SW160 subwoofer
Ancient Teknic casette tape player


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

BoomieMCT said:


> My living room is more for ambient music and TV watching.
> 
> I normally don't mention this, but all my cabeling is half exposed and I have really nice _pretty_ custom cabling done by Sound-AV. I had trouble running a hidden subwoofer cable and didn't want to drill through my floor. Anthony of Sound-AV made a custom cable using thin microphone cable. It hides real easy and sound great - even though 6 feet of it are 6 inches from a lamp's power cable.


Thanks for the kudos.

The sub cable presented an interesting challenge: when you can't go through the wall or under the floor -- thin is the only option. Luckily Canare makes some excellent microphone cable, while not ideal, definitely is up to the task for a subwoofer signal. Mic cable is is designed to reject noise really well, which was definitely a requirement here.

Here's some pics of Boomie's setup:
http://www.sound-av.com/gallery.htm

Sadly, I forgot to take a picture of the sub cable, but trust me, you can barely see it 


Anth


----------

